# Ist die Fotografie ist grundsaetzlich rassistisch gegenueber schwarzen Menschen?



## Nightslaver (17. September 2017)

Zumindest vertritt Frau Kelly das im Rahmen eines Interviews zum Thema Rassismus an Universitäten, im Tagesspiegel vom 30 August diesen Jahres, diesen Standpunkt mit der Behauptung:



> Rassismus betrifft alle Disziplinen und alle Fächer und es gibt große  Wissenslücken diesbezüglich. Ich habe mich vor Kurzem mit einem Physiker  über das Thema unterhalten. *Er glaubte, dass Rassismus die Physik nicht  betreffe. Doch er irrt sich. Wenn wir etwa die Technik der Fotografie  anschauen: Die Belichtungstechnologie wurde für weiße Haut entwickelt.  *Das ist eine Normsetzung, wie es sie in zahlreichen anderen Bereichen  auch gibt, ohne dass das vielen Menschen bewusst wäre.
> 
> Uni-Dozentin Natasha A. Kelly: „Rassismus betrifft alle Facher“ - Wissen - Tagesspiegel



Die Antwort woran sie das genau festmacht und begründet bleibt sie im Interview leider schuldig.
Ich als fotografischer Leihe halte das für eine äußerst fragwürde Äußerung, allerdings ja auch nicht die erste und einzige die man in Richtung Diskriminierung findet.

Telepolis hat dazu heute einen Beitrag veröffentlicht indem der Verfasser (Christoph Jehle, u.a. tätig bei photoscala.de, fotointern.ch und heise-Foto / c't Fotografie) ehr von technischer Limitierung der frühen analogen Fotografie und öfter vorkommenden mangelnden Wissen im Umgang mit den Blenden bei der Beleuchtung spricht:

Ist Fotografie grundsatzlich rassistisch? | Telepolis

Klingt für mich wesentlich nachvollziehbarer als die Äußerung von Frau Kelly das man Personen schwarzer Hautfarbe auf Fotos bewusst diskriminieren wolle und Fotografie gezielt für weiße Haut gemacht worden sei.
Damit würde man dann ja nicht nur schwarze Menschen bewusst schlechter darstellen, als auch schwarze Katzen, Autos, "weiße" Menschen in schwarzen Anzügen usw. im Grunde alles was irgendwie schwarz wäre.

Welchen Sinn ergibt das bitte?
Manchmal grenzt das schon sehr stark an VT's, leider an solche VT's die aus unterschiedlichen Gründen viel zu unkritisch als Fakt und gültig übernommen werden... 
Ich hätte mir an der Stelle vom Tagesspiegel gewünscht das was kritischer zu hinterfragen und nicht einfach so unkomentiert im Interview stehen zu lassen.


----------



## taks (17. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Welchen Sinn ergibt das bitte?



Sie will vielleicht einfach Aufmerksamkeit um mehr Bücher zu verkaufen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (17. September 2017)

Jo, die ganze Welt ist  ist vom Rassismus durchsetzt.
Milch ist gesund und macht stark, ist aber weiß.
Bei Eiweiß ist es das gleiche.
Kakao  macht fett, vielleicht weil er braun ist? (oder ist Schokolade ein Nazi?) 
Viel wahrscheinlicher ist dass es einfach Humbug ist,  genau so wie mein Kommentar.

Haben wir vielleicht noch viel mehr politisch unkorrekte Sachen im Haus?
Wäre ja voll schlimm.


----------



## Two-Face (18. September 2017)

Neulich hat sich glaub' ich in Köln (oder Berlin, weiß nicht mehr genau wo) eine Studentengruppe über ein vermeintlich sexistisches Gedicht an einer Wand der dortigen Fachhochschule beschwert. 
Dann kommen wieder die Typen (oder besser leicht bis garnicht bekleidete, mehr oder weniger prominente Frauen) daher, die am besten jedem vegetarisches/veganes Essen aufdrücken wollen.
Selbige sind dann die, welche für irgendwelche (Internet)Trends sorgen, denen man ja unbedingt als Mitglied der westlischen Gesellschaft folgen muss.
Und dann gibt's halt dann noch die, welche behaupten, Fotografie oder allgemein Wissenschaft rassistisch ist.

Du kannst heutzutage nichts mehr richtig machen, entweder du bist rassistisch, sexistisch, ernährst dich falsch oder ungesund oder hast einen schlechten Kleidungsstil.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Du kannst heutzutage nichts mehr richtig machen, entweder du bist rassistisch, sexistisch, ernährst dich falsch oder ungesund oder hast einen schlechten Kleidungsstil.



Oder du siehst genetisch bedingt einfach beschissen aus.


----------



## Adi1 (18. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Du kannst heutzutage nichts mehr richtig machen, entweder du bist rassistisch, sexistisch, ernährst dich falsch oder ungesund oder hast einen schlechten Kleidungsstil.



Bis auf den Kleidungsstil, stimme ich dir mal zu


----------



## tsd560ti (18. September 2017)

Was die Fototechnik natürlich hervorhebt.    

Da lobe ich mir die Computerspieleindustrie, da kann man sich eigene Charaktere erstellen -so wie man sich selbst sieht


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2017)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Da lobe ich mir die Computerspieleindustrie, da kann man sich eigene Charaktere erstellen -so wie man sich selbst sieht



Meist sind das aber männliche Charaktere. 
Ich habe gerade meinen Charakter in F1 2017 erstellt und da gibt es keine Frauen.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Meist sind das aber männliche Charaktere.
> Ich habe gerade meinen Charakter in F1 2017 erstellt und da gibt es keine Frauen.



Naja bis auf maximal Boxenluder gibts in der F1 ja auch keine Frauen. Wundert mich ja das da gewisse Frauen wie Alice Schwarzer noch keine Frauenquote für Rennfahrerinnen gefordert haben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. September 2017)

Dafür kriegen wir doch im nächsten Call of Duty ganz politisch korrekt Frauen als Soldaten.

Soll doch keiner sagen, die Spieleindustrie ginge nicht mit der Zeit


----------



## Two-Face (18. September 2017)

Frauensoldaten gab's doch schon in CoD2, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. 
(könnte auch der erste Teil gewesen sein, die zwei waren bis auf die Grafik so furchbar identisch)

Das Problem bei den Feministinnen, welche vermeintlichen Sexismus in Videospielen kritiseren (ich sag' nur eine gewisse Sarkeesian, oder wie die jetzt nochmal hieß) ist oftmals das gleiche, wie sonst auch: Die Frau darf ja nicht überall die Jungfrau in Nöten sein, aber wenn der Mann der schießwütige Muskelprotz ist, dann ist das natürlich in Ordnung. Zweierlei Maß, sag' ich da nur.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Frauensoldaten gab's doch schon in CoD2, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.
> (könnte auch der erste Teil gewesen sein, die zwei waren bis auf die Grafik so furchbar identisch)
> 
> Das Problem bei den Feministinnen, welche vermeintlichen Sexismus in Videospielen kritiseren (ich sag' nur eine gewisse Sarkeesian, oder wie die jetzt nochmal hieß) ist oftmals das gleiche, wie sonst auch: Die Frau darf ja nicht überall die Jungfrau in Nöten sein, aber wenn der Mann der schießwütige Muskelprotz ist, dann ist das natürlich in Ordnung. Zweierlei Maß, sag' ich da nur.



Naja, es gab ja Frauen im aktiven Kriegseinsatz, im zweiten Weltkrieg, vor allem in der russischen Armee. Das dann auch darzustellen habe ich persöhnlich auch kein Problem mit. Das man aber auf Seite der Nazis als schwarzer Mann oder Frau spielen kann im MP, nun ja, das finde ich dann schon irgendwie arg unpassend und historisch verfälschend.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. September 2017)

Klar, es gab weibliche Piloten, Scharfschützen usw. bei den Sowjets, dass ist eine historische Tatsache.

Aber a) wieviele Frauen auf wieviele Millionen Männer waren das ? Und b) kannst du das ja auch bei den anderen Kriegsparteien machen, und das bricht einfach mit der Atmosphäre.


----------



## amdahl (18. September 2017)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Da lobe ich mir die Computerspieleindustrie, da kann man sich eigene Charaktere erstellen -so wie man sich selbst sieht



Das ist mir ja schon lange ein Dorn im Auge. Man sollte bei der Charaktererstellung gezwungen werden jedes zweite Mal einen weiblichen Charakter zu erstellen. Und einen der nicht weiß ist.
Bei genauerer Überlegung stelle ich fest dass nicht nur "Mann" und "Frau", sondern auch "Kampfhubschrauber" bei der Charaktergenerierung gleichermaßen berücksichtigt werden müssten.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. September 2017)

amdahl schrieb:


> Das ist mir ja schon lange ein Dorn im Auge. Man sollte bei der Charaktererstellung gezwungen werden jedes zweite Mal einen weiblichen Charakter zu erstellen. Und einen der nicht weiß ist.



Ja und ich bin dafür das man jedes dritte mal einen Schimpansen spielen muss und jedes vierte mal einen Pottwal. 

In nicht historischen Szenarien soll doch jeder spielen was er will, aber bei Spielen mit einem historischen Backround soll man sich schon gefälligst halbwegs an die Fakten halten.
Irgenwelchen aufgedrückten Zwang  bei Geschlecht und Hautfarbe finde ich schon arg beschissen, sofern es vom Entwickler nicht storytechnisch gezielt auf den Spielcharakter zugeschnitten ist.


----------



## Leob12 (18. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja bis auf maximal Boxenluder gibts in der F1 ja auch keine Frauen. Wundert mich ja das da gewisse Frauen wie Alice Schwarzer noch keine Frauenquote für Rennfahrerinnen gefordert haben.


Monisha Kaltenborn war doch bei BMW/Sauber in einer höheren Position wenn ich mich nicht täusche. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (18. September 2017)

Hmm, wie wäre es denn mal wieder GTA als Frau zu spielen?
Das ging bisher nur in GTA1 (und da auch nur in der Original-Fassung).


Leob12 schrieb:


> Monisha Kaltenborn war doch bei BMW/Sauber in einer höheren Position wenn ich mich nicht täusche.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Ist da nicht mal diese Susie Wolff, oder wie die hieß, mal gefahren?


----------



## Poulton (18. September 2017)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Da lobe ich mir die Computerspieleindustrie, da kann man sich eigene Charaktere erstellen -so wie man sich selbst sieht


Es gibt mittlerweile eine Option für manboobs?


----------



## Nightslaver (18. September 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Es gibt mittlerweile eine Option für manboobs?



Genauso wenig wie die Option Frauen Penise und Männerbärte zu verpassen. 
Wobei, in Saints Row 3 und 4 konnte man Frauen Bärte verpassen, also ab und zu geht zumindest letzteres schon mal.^^

Mal ehrlich, sie sähe mit P*enis doch nochmal soviel besser aus... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (18. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Genauso wenig wie die Option Frauen Penise und Männerbärte zu verpassen.


Schade, dabei hatte MAD schon Pionierarbeit geleistet: The MAD Guide to MAN BOOBS


----------



## DKK007 (21. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Damit würde man dann ja nicht nur schwarze Menschen bewusst schlechter darstellen, als auch schwarze Katzen, Autos, "weiße" Menschen in schwarzen Anzügen usw. im Grunde alles was irgendwie schwarz wäre.



Auf die digital Fotografie trifft das sicher nicht mehr zu. Ich hab nen grauen Kater mit weißen Pfoten, da ist mir auf den Fotos keine Differenz aufgefallen. 

Diese Aussagen treffen also wenn auf die alten Schwarz-Weiß Fotos zu. Die waren aber auch eher Sepia als Schwarz. Das wird aber heute außer von Künstlern für Kunst nicht mehr verwendet. 
Wenn dann, könnte sich genauso die LGBT-Bewegung beschweren, dass der Regenbogen falsch dargestellt wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Welchen Sinn ergibt das bitte?


Man soll über das Thema nachdenken, darum geht es. Als ich die Überschrift und erste Absätze las, dachte ich nur "Was für eine Grütze"
Steigt man neutral in das Thema ein, sind in der Tat viele Fotos zum Thema schwarze Menschen immer betrachtend, bewertend, und alles
andere als neutral. Es ist nicht deutlich und dominant, aber als These immerhin zu diskutieren. Und ja, Rassismus im weitesten Sinn gibt 
es an sehr vielen Stellen. Das solten wir erkennen, niemanden dafür verurteilen, aber versuchen, es zu minimieren.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. September 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man soll über das Thema nachdenken, darum geht es. Als ich die Überschrift und erste Absätze las, dachte ich nur "Was für eine Grütze"
> Steigt man neutral in das Thema ein, sind in der Tat viele Fotos zum Thema schwarze Menschen immer betrachtend, bewertend, und alles
> andere als neutral. Es ist nicht deutlich und dominant, aber als These immerhin zu diskutieren. Und ja, Rassismus im weitesten Sinn gibt
> es an sehr vielen Stellen. Das solten wir erkennen, niemanden dafür verurteilen, aber versuchen, es zu minimieren.



Nur das es nicht darum geht welcher Bildinhalt dargestellt wird und ob dieser gegenüber Schwarzen diskriminierend bis rassistisch ist, sondern das Frau Kelly der Meinung ist das es ja mehr oder minder schon die ganze Technik auf einer rassistischen Basis fußt und das halte ich dann wirklich schon für Grütze und kaum diskutierenswert. 
Den wie gesagt, in so einem Fall würde man ja nicht nur die Darstellung dunkelhäutiger Menschen "negativ" beeinflussen. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Auf die digital Fotografie trifft das sicher nicht  mehr zu. Ich hab nen grauen Kater mit weißen Pfoten, da ist mir auf den  Fotos keine Differenz aufgefallen.
> 
> Diese Aussagen treffen also wenn auf die alten Schwarz-Weiß Fotos zu.  Die waren aber auch eher Sepia als Schwarz. Das wird aber heute außer  von Künstlern für Kunst nicht mehr verwendet.
> Wenn dann, könnte sich genauso die LGBT-Bewegung beschweren, dass der Regenbogen falsch dargestellt wird.



In der Portrait-Fotografie kommen schwarz-weiß Fotos aktuell scheinbar wieder etwas in Mode, im privaten.
Große Verbreitung haben sie aber mit Sicherheit nicht mehr, das ist richtig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> ....sondern das Frau Kelly der Meinung ist das es ja mehr oder minder schon die ganze Technik auf einer rassistischen Basis fußt und das halte ich dann wirklich schon für Grütze und kaum diskutierenswert. .


Aber es ist doch so. Als vor dreißig Jahren feministische Gruppen an der Uni forderten, dass männliche Wissenschaft Frauen diskriminiert, dachte ich auch nur _"was für eine verblödete Grütze, scheiß Emanzan"_. Für mich waren damals solle Auswüchse gegen eine sinnvolle Gleichberechtigung gerichtig. Heute verstehe ich es, immer tiefer in das Thema einsteigend, besser, weil männliche Forscher verstärkt Dinge erforschen, die Männer interessieren. Damit sind die Ergebnisse nicht falsch, aber nicht umfassend. Medikamente z.B. wirken statistisch signifikant besser bei Männern als bei Frauen und Kindern. Und das zieht sich durch nahezu alle Produkte durch, Ganz besonders schlimm wird es, wenn Männer etwas für Frauen entwickeln, alleine die Werbung dafür ist ein Graus. Zum Thema unterschiedliche Ethnien und Wissenschaft habe ich mich bisher nicht eingelesen, das Grundprinzip ist aber ähnlich wie das eben beschriebene zwischen den Geschlechtern. Und ja, die heutige Fotographie differenziert Gesichter heller Menschen besser als dunkler. Das würde ich nicht Diskriminierung nennen, aber es ist ein Beispiel, in der aus Europa und den USA getriebene Entwicklungen eben nicht überall in der Welt eine ähnliche Bedeutung haben.


----------



## DKK007 (21. September 2017)

Wie gesagt, ich konnte da noch keine signifikanten Abweichungen auf meinen Fotos feststellen. Im Zweifel liegt das dann wohl eher am Fotografen und an den gewählten Einstellungen, bzw. an der Umgebung/Ausleuchtung.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Medikamente z.B. wirken statistisch signifikant besser bei Männern als bei Frauen und Kindern.



Keine Ahnung ob das stimmt.
Aber Frauen haben nun mal einen anderen Hormonhaushalt als Männer. Das hat auch Einflüsse.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob das stimmt.


Arzneimittel wirken unterschiedlich bei Mann und Frau - Mensch - Wissen - WDR



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber Frauen haben nun mal einen anderen Hormonhaushalt als Männer. Das hat auch Einflüsse.


Es sind weite Teile der Physiologie unterschiedlich, wenn es Dich interessiert, recherchiere hier 
Physiologie Unterschiede frauen manner - Google Scholar

Innerhalb unterschiedlicher Ethnien sind die Unterschiede geringer, als zwischen Mann und Frau, aber vorhanden,
denkt man zum Beispiel an Möglichkeiten des Energieumsatzes von Inuits zu Pygmäen. Es geht war im Artikel mehr
um Physiognomie denn Physiologe, aber es ist eng verbunden.


----------



## Tilfred (21. September 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Arzneimittel wirken unterschiedlich bei Mann und Frau - Mensch - Wissen - WDR



Zitat aus diesem Artikel/Pamplet

"Wenn wir uns Männer und Frauen im Labor angucken und Schmerzreize setzen!"

Also hauen die dann mit dem großen Hammer drauf? Guck und Hau?

"Die Unterschiede sind nicht in jeder Studie groß, aber "wenn wir einen Unterschied finden, ist immer die Frau die sensiblere“, stellt die Schmerzforscherin fest."

Gut soweit zu ihrer These. Aber daraus generell abzuleiten, beziehungsweise dem geneigten Leser unterzujubeln

"Da leuchtet es ein, dass Medikamente bei Mann und Frau nicht immer gleich wirken."

ist mehr als nur weit hergeholt. Auch hier gilt: Wer es glaubt ist selbst schuld! Ähnlich dem Artikel um den es in
diesem Thema geht.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2017)

Hört sich für mich so an als wenn man sich das selbst aus dem Ärmel gezogen hat.
Forschung ist immer so eine Sache. Solange man das nicht anderweitig bestätigt hat, nützt es nichts.
Und Männer können nun mal nicht wissen, wie schmerzhaft eine Wehe ist.
Und Frauen können nicht beurteilen, wie schmerzhaft das ist, wenn man sich die Weichteile unten geklemmt hat.

Aber ich glaube nicht, dass ein Schlag auf den Daumen bei Frauen zu größeren Schmerzen führen als bei Männern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. September 2017)

Tilfred schrieb:


> ...Gut soweit zu ihrer These. Aber daraus generell abzuleiten, beziehungsweise dem geneigten Leser unterzujubeln...


Das ist der Unterschied zwischen trivialen Zeitungsartikeln, die in einfachsten Worten und mit einfachsten und dann noch sprachlichen simplifizierten Zusammenhängen arbeiten, und wissenschaftlichen Fachpublikationen. Die Unterschiede zwischen den Geschlechtern sind riesig, weit über den offensichtlichen und bekannten Hormonhaushalt hinaus. Es betrifft die Mitrochondrien, das Immunsystem, etc. Aber wir entfernen uns vom Thema. Es sollte nur als Randindex dienen, um zu erkennen, dass wissenschaftliche Forschung bisher vom "weißen Mann" ausgewählt, getrieben und bewertet wird. Andere haben vor hundert Jahren auch nicht geforscht, ist also kein Vorworf, sondern eine Feststellung. Wenn wir endlich bemüht wären, auch anderen Gesellschaftlichen Gruppen unbegrenzten Zugang zu höheren Forschungsämten zu ermöglichen, würden sich erforschte Inhalte und Bewertungen vermutlich, so die These, verändern. Für mich klingt das schlüssig. Männer z.B. forschen an Viagra imd Operationen zur Penisverlängerung, Frauen würden Malariamittel erforschen. Mit letzterem ist zwar extrem viel zu erreichen, aber kein Geld zu verdienen.

Lies, wenn es Dich interessiert, sowas und nicht Die Welt.
Geschlechtsspezifische Unterschiede in der Pharmakokinetik und -dynamik von Arzneimitteln | SpringerLink
Thieme E-Journals -  Physiologische Änderungen des Mineralhaushaltes in Abhängigkeit von Lebensalter und Geschlecht / Abstract

....


----------



## DKK007 (21. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube nicht, dass ein Schlag auf den Daumen bei Frauen zu größeren Schmerzen führen als bei Männern.



Ist dann eher die Frage, wie man mit dem Schmerz umgeht und den verkraftet. Das ist bei jedem anders. 
Da müsste man dann die Folterexperten befragen, die entsprechende Erfahrung haben.


----------



## Poulton (21. September 2017)

BfArM  -  Formales im Bereich Klinik (Besonderheiten) - Was ist unter der Begrundung fur die Geschlechterverteilung zu verstehen?

Geschlecht, Dosis, Wirkung: Warum der kleine Unterschied wichtig ist - Ärztekammer Nordrhein

(FrÃ¼he) Nutzenbewertung nach Â§ 35a SGB V - Gemeinsamer Bundesausschuss
Übersicht zulassungsrelevanter Studien für Medikamente. Die geschlechtsspezifische Auswertung, sofern für das Medikament vorhanden bzw. nötig, findet sich unter Modul 4 und dort die Punkte 4.2.5.5 und 4.3.1. 

European Medicines Agency - Human medicines - European public assessment reports
Findet sich unter "product information" und im jeweiligen PDF unter dem Punkt "gender".




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Geschlechtsspezifische Unterschiede in der Pharmakokinetik und -dynamik von Arzneimitteln | SpringerLink


Man sollte an der Stelle noch erwähnen, dass der verlinkte Springer-Verlag nichts mit dem Axel-Springer-Verlag zu tun hat.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da müsste man dann die Folterexperten befragen, die entsprechende Erfahrung haben.



Ob die CIA eine Studie gemacht haben?


----------



## Tilfred (21. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ob die CIA eine Studie gemacht haben?



Mit Sicherheit!


----------



## DKK007 (22. September 2017)

Classified - Top Secret.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. November 2017)

Da soll noch einer sagen Frauen würden bei Männern nicht sexistische Äußerungen tätigen: 



> Darunter auch etliche Damen, die gerade bei den männlichen Polizisten  nicht nur deren Aktivitäten, sondern vielmehr auch deren körperliche  Vorzüge emsig kommentieren.  "Nur aus Forschungsgründen: können wir bitte die Hinterteile sehen?",  "Die Community hat gewählt: von jetzt an bitte nur noch Photos oben  ohne", "ich habe noch nie einen Einbrecher so sehr gebraucht wie jetzt"…
> 
> Zieh dein Shirt ruhig aus | Telepolis


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. November 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Auf die digital Fotografie trifft das sicher nicht mehr zu. Ich hab nen grauen Kater mit weißen Pfoten, da ist mir auf den Fotos keine Differenz aufgefallen.
> 
> Diese Aussagen treffen also wenn auf die alten Schwarz-Weiß Fotos zu. Die waren aber auch eher Sepia als Schwarz. Das wird aber heute außer von Künstlern für Kunst nicht mehr verwendet.
> Wenn dann, könnte sich genauso die LGBT-Bewegung beschweren, dass der Regenbogen falsch dargestellt wird.



Ich hab nicht herausfinden können, was in dem Interview mit Diskriminierung durch Fotografie gemeint war, aber die geläufigste Beschwerde über Rassismus in der Fototechnik betrifft sogar ausschließlich digitale Geräte: Die Gesichtserkennung hat(te?) teilweise Probleme mit dunkelhäutigen Personen. Und das liegt nicht am Licht als solches (Problem besteht auch bei hellen Hintergründen, wo dunkelhäutige sich sogar besser abheben), sondern weil bei der Entwicklung der Algorithmen respektive der Auswahl von Bildmaterial zum anlernen schlicht niemand die Möglichkeit "andere Hautfarbe" bedacht hat. => unbewusste, strukturelle, rassistische Diskriminierung.

Was das Ganze mit Physik zu tun haben soll ist mir aber ebenso schleierhaft wie bei einem tatsächlichen Bezug zu chemischer Fotografie und ein Bezug selbst wäre immer noch keine Eigenschaft der Wissenschaft. Per Definition ist es für Naturwissenschaften, die diesen Namen auch verdienen, nämlich fast unmöglich in irgend einer Form wertend zu sein. Allenfalls können die Wissenschaftler rassistisch Schwerpunkte setzen, aber das Endergebnis solider Naturwissenschaft ist eine Beschreibung natürlicher Gesetzmäßigkeiten. Und diese Beschreibung wäre selbst dann noch objektiv, wenn sie ethnische Vorlieben von Silberchlorid beinhalten sollte.


----------

